# Whisker Biscuit or drop away rest?



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

Depending on the weight of the arrows you are shooting you are only loosing between 2 and maybe 6f/s ... in my opinion not worth giving up the fool-proof reliability of the biscuit for. When I started hunting I shot a biscuit for many years, then moved to a drop away and I am back at shooting a biscuit ... but hey, that is just me :wink:


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

Not enought to matter. Like said, 2-5fps.


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

does the cock feather go up or down when using a biscuit?


----------



## MTBOWHUNT3R (Apr 30, 2012)

A drop away rest like rip cored or trophy taker is going to be your best bet you will get way more accuracy then a biscuit there is not a competition shooter out there using a biscuit


----------



## FLBowHunter2 (Mar 31, 2004)

atjurhs said:


> does the cock feather go up or down when using a biscuit?


Cock feather/vane is straight up. I think it depends on the type of shooting you're doing. I just shoot in the back yard with my brother and hunt and think the WB is hands down the best rest for that. Super easy to tune and fool-proof. Apparently, if you're a competitive shooter you shouldn't use one. :wink:


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

MTBOWHUNT3R said:


> A drop away rest like rip cored or trophy taker is going to be your best bet you will get way more accuracy then a biscuit there is not a competition shooter out there using a biscuit


I would like to respectfully disagree a little. While it probably is true that the "pro" shooters can tell a difference in accuracy, most of us will not. I do believe that a biscuit is more demanding of good form, but that has nothing to do with the inherent accuracy of the rest. I know, as well, that a poorly tuned setup will not shoot well with a biscuit. All those horror stories you hear about biscuits ruining feathers and vanes are, I believe, the results of lack of/poor tuning, or of torqueing the bow. I've shot biscuits on multiple bows for years using feathers and fixed blade broadheads. Never a problem when I'm doing my part. If you have form or tuning issues the biscuit may not be right for you.

Velocity difference? Typically 2 fps or less for me. Cheap chrono, but not significant to me. YMMV.

You see, competition shooters have no need for containment --- they have no reason to favor the biscuit. 

In short, I'd suggest --- work on YOU and quit following the equipment race.

In the interest of full disclosure I will say that of my three primary bows --- one has a biscuit, another a QAD, and the other a LD Pro V. The two dropaways added in the last 6 months due to issues with baggage handlers that most will never experience. They have yet to prove their superiority.

Best of luck to each of you.


----------



## azarcher10x (Feb 16, 2006)

I disagree with accuracy comments about the whisker biscuit. I decided to shoot MBR in the AZ 3-D Triple Crown this year. At the first leg, I just grabbed my old Dream Season hunting bow, took off the quiver and shot it- Whisker biscuit and all. I shot 3 up the first day and 18 up the second day for first place in the tournament. I believe it's just the idea of it not being a "Target" rest more anything else. My first choice for a target rest would be a Hamskea, but you can't argue with success! As for speed, I only lose 1 maybe 2 fps. with WB, but I'm using low profile vanes.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Depends on your intended use. For target the biscuit is OK but not the best, but for hunting, especially the rough stuff it is reliable and simple. Truth is the biscuit is more accurate than me.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I shot a WB for years and liked it a lot other than what it did to my vanes after time. I now shoot a QAD, and it shoots ok also but with no vane contact. For hunting, the WB are right there with the best if not the best. As for speed, I did not see a big difference between a WB and drop away, but then I don't chrono my bows that often.

Ches.


----------

